# Denver Veloswap this Saturday



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Has anyone been to the Veloswap before? I looked into hawking some of my used gear - I have lots - but didn't want to pay for a table. Can folks show up with a bag of their own gear slung over their shoulder, in order to swap with others?


----------



## Juvat092 (Jul 4, 2013)

I went last year and there was a lot of people selling their used gear/parts. However I think you need to reserve a space prior to showing up, check out the Veloswap website. 
There was also a ton of vendors selling stuff as well as plenty of free swag from the booths to look at their goods. I am hoping to make it again this year. It was well worth the drive to Denver.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Love it! You don't want to pay for a table even though you would profit?? #freeloader


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks for the criticism Mootsie. You're really encouraging community spirit here.

Perhaps I could have been more descriptive in my inquiry. The minimum table fee for an individual is $75. So an individual has to have a whole lot of low cost items, or a handful of very high value items, to even consider a table commitment. If this event was called a VeloSale, then I would never have asked my question. But it's called a VeloSwap, which implies that folks can barter and trade items. My intent is not to run an end game around their process, but to learn if swapping is indeed facilitated at the individual level for folks who happen to carry in a handful of items. But apparently it's not really a swap in that sense of the word. And of course an individual who pays for a table is unlikely to walk around and swap (because they'd be leaving their table unattended and unprofitable). I'm fine with this, and am fine with attending with no intention of selling or swapping any of my items. No thanks to you Mootsie and your demeaning remark.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

The name threw you off? This event isn't some Saturday morning parking lot swap meet. It is someone's business. They have to rent a building, pay parking attendants, have security, etc. and you want to benefit from that without a cost. C'mon. Let's not be naïve here. I know lots of folks that will split the $75 table fee or ask a shop to display some items in their both. A six pack can buy you lots of favors.
If you want to sell your stuff for free, that is why we have Craigslist.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Good job reprimanding me Mootsie. Since I'm new to CO, don't know any fellow riders to inquire about splitting a table, and don't get to my LBS often enough to know if they're attending, I suppose that sets me up to look naive. And yes, I haven't been around the block enough to know what events are misnamed. I'm fine with that, but apparently you have a low tolerance for innocent, uninformed questions.

If your original reply had simply included the facts and suggestions you subsequently mentioned above, and omitted your repeated criticism, I might have concluded this topic not only more informed but also appreciative of your insight. I glanced at some of your other forum posts and noticed that you have often taken the high road, the positive viewpoint, and countered unnecessary negativity. You could have done that here.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Lighten up Francis. Your original post just sounded like you wanted something for nothing.

Edit: I just looked at my posting history. I think I actually take the snotty, sarcastic route. So I am keeping right in tune with my history. You must have the "high road" posts confused with someone else.


----------

